# Visual illusions, reversing figures, and similar quirks



## David Baxter PhD (Jul 10, 2019)

Which do you see first? Animals or people?


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jul 10, 2019)




----------



## forgetmenot (Jul 10, 2019)

animals dog rabbit and a cat lol after looking at it more i then see the people.


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean (Jul 11, 2019)

David Baxter said:


>



I’ve seen the so-called upside down plates and absolutely NONE look upside down to me.

I am convinced they want you to try to see something that isn’t there! Like the story “The Empreror’s New Clothes!”


Sent from my Hollycopter using SlappaSquawk


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean (Jul 11, 2019)

David Baxter said:


> Which do you see first? Animals or people?



I see the animals first in all of them....


Sent from my Hollycopter using SlappaSquawk


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jul 11, 2019)

H011yHawkJ311yBean said:


> I’ve seen the so-called upside down plates and absolutely NONE look upside down to me.
> 
> I am convinced they want you to try to see something that isn’t there! Like the story “The Emperor’s New Clothes!”


No. You need to look at it for a while but it's true - once you seen the dish that's not upside down the others also now don't look upside down. Quite cool.


----------



## forgetmenot (Jul 11, 2019)

It is cool how they look upside down and then suddenly after finding the one upright the rest turn over too lol


----------



## GaryQ (Jul 11, 2019)

The people/animal one I can see both after seeing the animals first. But for the love of me once I saw the right side up plate and leave and look again i'm unable to see any upside down anymore


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean (Jul 12, 2019)

David Baxter said:


> No. You need to look at it for a while but it's true - once you seen the dish that's not upside down the others also now don't look upside down. Quite cool.



I don’t know. They all looked right-side up to begin with. None whatsoever looked upside down. Which one of these plates is supposedly upside down ??? They all loo right side up... 


Sent from my Hollycopter using SlappaSquawk


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean (Jul 12, 2019)

Wait a sec... Okay... SOME of them began to look upside down, but I can’t get my mind to see those bowls upside down. 

Maybe it’s my ADHD brain!?!


Sent from my Hollycopter using SlappaSquawk


----------



## gooblax (Jul 12, 2019)

H011yHawkJ311yBean said:


> Wait a sec... Okay... SOME of them began to look upside down, but I can’t get my mind to see those bowls upside down.


I've found it's easy for me to see them as upside down when I sweep from the top right corner down. Then when I hit the bottom left corner they all flip the right way up because of those bowls. Sweep back up to the top right corner and start over and they flip upside down again. :lol:


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean (Jul 13, 2019)

Okay! It works now! I have to concentrate, but I see it! I’m so used to it being right-side up that it’s a lot harder to see them upside-down!

But as soon as I either see the bowls or that square tray on the top left, they seem impossible to be upside down. The lighting doesn’t allow me to see them upside down. Or else it wears me out because I have to concentrate much much longer then the plates on the right...  

I also could never see images in any of those weird pattern colour things. NEVER! I can see most other illusions both ways almost immediately most of the time. 

These things also drove me nuts... 

I can NEVER see ANYTHING!!! lol

I’d get eye strain/headache and still have no luck! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


Sent from my Hollycopter using SlappaSquawk


----------



## gooblax (Jul 13, 2019)

H011yHawkJ311yBean said:


> These things also drove me nuts...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got really good at doing those for awhile cause I had a book of them when I was a kid. This one is far too small though


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean (Jul 14, 2019)

Yeah, I was just posting what it looked like because I forgot what they were called and couldn’t figure out how to describe it.


Sent from my Hollycopter using SlappaSquawk


----------

